# Another step closer??



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

Well my husband has been back in the house for nearly a month now, on the settee with the odd mention of there been a chance of some sort of R, but nothing solid, he is telling the OW we are back together, I'm not sure why really. Anyway on Thursday and fri he was off work, we went just the two of us on Thursday, (his idea) then we went out as a family on Friday (again his idea) we ended up buying another snake together (his idea) and had a really nice day, however when we got home my mum rang and went mad, mainly because we had spent the day together and had a 'wonderful' time, I then got a text off my brother saying how ashamed of me he is ( I haven't done a thing wrong) and that until my husband is out of my life he wants nothing to do with me at all. I rang my mum again who said the whole family were in agreement and if I chose to be with my husband then I would lose them all. I explained that I appreciated they had there own opinions but I had to do what is right for me and my kids. So they have all disowned me, it hurts but I knew it would happen one day, I have always given in to them my entire life and for once I am standing up for what I want and they don't like it.

My husband was so sorry it had come to this, and spent hours apologising for everything.

Next day he gets home from work and we are talking about it when (I don't even know how it happened) he kissed me, wow! It was amazing, one thing kind of lead to another although we didn't have full sex, then he suddenly opened up about everything, what had happened with OW, the fact that he had only slept with her once which was when he cheated on me, and only once,but never since we broke up. He answered all my questions, said how sorry he was for everything, then we went to bed. He is sleeping in the bed every night now but neither of us has actually brought up the actual R word, I know he feels like I deserve better than him, but it is him I want. He sleeps closer in the bed and I wake up to find him holding my hand.

The funny thing is, on Thursday night the kids stayed at my parents, and we had some friends round, we all had a bit to drink and one if my husbands friends (who thinks we are seperated) tried to kiss me, in front of my husband, I obviously stopped him but I think it kind of set my husbands mind into gear that other people want me and he doesn't like it! The kids are going to my parents tomorrow for a few days (we have arranged this via email as thatis the only way they will speak to me and only about the kids) and these friends are coming round again so we will all be having a drink, I am hoping that this night give husband the courage to actually say what I know he wants to say! Or it will give me the courage to just ask him!
What do you think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

